# Vorsicht bei AVIRA Antivir personal



## IBN-Service (1 Juli 2011)

Hallo Kollegen,

kürzlich hatte ich einen merkwürdigen "Supporteinsatz" bei einer Bekannten.

Auf Ihrem PC zeigte sich seit kurzem eine umgeleitete IE - Startseite
sowie zuvor nicht da gewesene "Toolleisten" im IE.
Ein HiJack - Log zeigte Ihr das verdächtige Programm "ApnStub.exe",
das als "Privatsphäre verletzend" eingestuft wird.

Eine installierte kostenfreie Antivir - Software "AVIRA Antivir personal"
(die mit dem Schirm) erzeugte jedoch keine Meldung.

Nach kurzer Suche im WWW (das Probleme zu lösen vermag, die wir ohne 
WWW nicht hätten 
war ich dann ziemlich überrascht lesen zu müssen,
das diese Toolbar - Software von ASK.COM (einem Internet Dienstleister mit
zweifelhaftem Ruf) nicht nur von AVIR nicht gefunden wird,
sondern sogar von diesem installiert wurde!

Ein Antivirenprogramm, welches trügerische Software gleich mit installiert,
das ist schon der Hammer. 

Selbst bei expliziter Abwahl bestimmter Funktionen 
(nach Empfehlungen im AVIRA Forum) wird dennoch das ganze ASK.COM 
Toolbargedöhns mit installiert und will auch gleich fleißig nach Hause telefonieren.

Das "Tool" wird mit dem SP2 von AVIRA eingeschmuggelt.
Wer von euch auch Free Antivir personal von AVIRA benutzt, sollte sich
vielleicht zweimal überlegen, bevor er das Update durchführt.
:TOOL:


Geholfen hat letztendlich die Deinstallation von AVIRA personal.

Ich möchte diese Erfahrung nutzen um nochmals darauf hinzuweisen,
wie wichtig ein seriöser Virenschutz ist.

Es gibt viele Virenscanner, welche ihre Kostenfreiheit nicht dadurch
wieder relativieren, das möglicherweise Schad- oder Spionageprogramme 
installiert werden. 

Persönlich habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Trend Micro gemacht,
das verträgt sich auch recht gut mit der ganzen SIMATIC - Software.

Und die paar Euro, welche Trend Micro kostet,
ist meiner Meinung nach ein seriöser Virenschutz immer wert.


----------



## Der Pfälzer (1 Juli 2011)

Mist !!
Hab grad 1 Stunde vor deinem Beitrag ein Update gezogen.


----------



## Ralle (1 Juli 2011)

Meiner wollte kurz nachdem ich deinen Beitrag las updaten.
Ich nutze seit Jahren avira, nun fliegts raus, das geht zu weit.

Goodby AVIRA.


----------



## maxi (1 Juli 2011)

Habe die Avira Premium Security Suite auf all meinen Rechnern und bin absolut zufrieden damit.

Um einiges besser als das Kaspersky, Panda, Norton etc. zeugs.

Gerade Emails und downgeloadete Dateien werden echt super geschützt.
Auch wird der Traffic nicht reduziert (Wei zum Beispiel bei Symantec)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Juli 2011)

Wenn man Wikipedia glauben kann ist ask.xxx ja erstmal eine ganz normale Suchmaschine mit lästigen Toolbars.

Trotzdem finde ich es einen Hammer das ein Antivirenprogramm dies einen ungefragt auf den Rechner haut.


----------



## hucki (1 Juli 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ...
> Trotzdem finde ich es einen Hammer das ein Antivirenprogramm dies einen ungefragt auf den Rechner haut.


Also ich hab' ebend ein Update gemacht und ich wurde gefragt, ob ich eine neue Toolleiste haben möchte.
Nur der Name ASK.com wurde da nicht erwähnt, sondern von einer "Sicherheits-Toolbar" war die Rede.


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, diese ASK-Toolleiste früher auch schon bei anderen Installationen gesehen zu haben, wenn's nicht sogar Avira selbst war. Da läßt mich allerdings gerade mein Gehirn im Stich, um das genau zu zuordnen. Bis jetzt konnte ich die Installation aber zumindest immer abwählen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Juli 2011)

Ich habe zu Hause auch Avira drauf.
Das kam wohl mit diesem WebGuard mit der die Tage mal zur Installation angeboten wurde - und dessen Installation wie ich jetzt sehe wohl sinnvollerweise abgelehnt habe.
Seitdem ist mein Avira-Regenschirm auch nicht mehr auf- sondern eingeklappt :-(

Aber eigentlich ist die Bude damit für mich gestorben. Wenn man sich einmal sowas leistet, weiß man ja nie was da als nächstes alles installiert wird.
Leider ist die Auswahl an gratis Antiviren-Software die sich so dezent wie Avira im Hintergrund halten sehr begrenzt.

Das mit der Installation von irgendwelchen Toolbars geht mir eh auf den Senkel. Letztens habe ich nicht aufgepasst, und habe bei einem Windows-Update (Windows 7) einmal zu schnell durchgeklickt, und dann hatte ich überall Bing als Standardsuchmaschine eingerichtet. Überall: Im IE, im Firefox, in der Toolbar...war ein Riesenaufwand das alles wieder zurückzustellen.


----------



## Krumnix (2 Juli 2011)

Soviel zum Thema ich klicke mich schnell durch eine Installation 
Siehe Anhang!


----------



## bits'bytes (2 Juli 2011)

Ich habe vor 3 Tagen meinen Rechner zu Hause neu installiert. Ich wusste mir nicht mehr anders zu helfen, das ganze Verhalten des Rechners war dubios...
- keine Einträge mehr in "Start"-"Programme" ....
- Browser hat immer zuerst eine Werbe-Einschaltung geöffnet, erst beim 2-ten Mal ENTER hat er die Zielseite geöffnet...
- und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten..

Angefangen hat das ganze mit Deinstallation Kaspersky und Installation Avira. Weiss nicht wem ich nun die Schuld geben soll : Kaspersky, Avira oder doch mir ??

Ah ja bezüglich Avira: bei meiner alten Installation hat mir Avira immer meinen Lexmark Drucker rausgelöscht (Virenbefall). Nach der Neuinstallation passiert nix, war der vorher wirklich verseucht worden (habe bei der Neuinstallation auch Avira drauf, bisher aber überhaupt keine Probleme) ??

bg


----------



## IBN-Service (2 Juli 2011)

Der Pfälzer schrieb:


> Mist !!
> Hab grad 1 Stunde vor deinem Beitrag ein Update gezogen.



Hier ein Link mit Tips zur nachträglichen Entfernung der Toolbar.
Ob das aber bei zukünftigen "SP" noch hilft, bleibt abzuwarten.

http://forum.avira.com/wbb/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=132975


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (4 Juli 2011)

Ist das nur beim IE so oder auch bei anderen Browsern? Mit FF hatte ich bisher keine Probleme... nur beim IE waren immer sämtliche nervige Toolbars, die sich über den halben Monitor ziehen :-D (nein, keine 640 x 480 Auflösung )


----------



## blasterbock (4 Juli 2011)

Bei Fire Fox fragt Avira nach, ob er jetzt oder später installieren soll.
Zum Abwählen der lästigen Nachfrage bei Avira habe ich noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden.


----------



## o.s.t. (4 Juli 2011)

Naja, die Zeit von Avira Free ist schon lange abgelaufen. War damals noch berechtigt, als die Alternativen noch nicht deutschsprachig waren

AVG free und vor allem Avast! free sind schon lange die viel besseren Alternativen oder auch MS Security Essentials. Allesamt sehr tauglich für den privaten Bereich - nebst dem allerwichtigsten Tool überhaupt: >>KLICK<<

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (4 Juli 2011)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> Allesamt sehr tauglich für den privaten Bereich - nebst dem allerwichtigsten Tool überhaupt: >>KLICK<<



Das klingt interessant. Werde ich mir mal anschauen


----------



## Question_mark (4 Juli 2011)

*Gggrrr*

Hallo,

[QUOTE="o.s.t.]nebst dem allerwichtigsten Tool überhaupt: >>KLICK<<[/QUOTE]

Jepp, den Joke kannte ich schon *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark

Pssstt, ich werde nichts verraten ...


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (5 Juli 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sollte ich es nicht installieren?


----------



## Fridericus (5 Juli 2011)

Eigenartig.

Ich hatte bis jetzt immer das Gefühl, dass Avira mir zuviel anmeckert.
In fast 100% der Fälle erwies eine Recherche, dass das gefundene Objekt harmlos sei.


----------



## IBN-Service (5 Juli 2011)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> ...
> Persönlich habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Trend Micro gemacht,
> das verträgt sich auch recht gut mit der ganzen SIMATIC - Software.
> 
> ...



Hallo Kollegen,

hinsichtlich des von mir empfohlenen "TendMicro" möchte ich meine
Aussage noch etwas verfeinern:

Die Verträglichkeit mit S7 stimmt bis einschließlich TrendMicro 2010.

Die neue "TrendMicro Titanium 2011" verhält sich da nicht mehr so 
Vorteilhaft. Die 2011er Version basiert (schwachsinnigerweise) auf
"Cloud" und erfordert in letzter Kossequenz immer einen Internetzugang

Was das für uns Inbetriebnehmer heißt, ist klar:
Auf der Baustelle bekommt man vom Kunden eine CD / einen USB-Stick
mit irgendwelcher benötigter Software in die Hand gedrückt.

Jetzt muss man sich darauf verlassen, das dieses Zeug Virenfrei ist
oder muss sich erst mal einen Internetzugang beschaffen, womöglich
irgendwo JWD in der Wüste.... 

Versucht man ohne I-Net Zugang mit aktiviertem Scanner z.B. Step7
zu starten, so kann man erst einmal eine Tasse Kaffe trinken gehen.
Ob es bis dahin gestartet ist und ob es auch Virenfrei ist  weis der Fuchs.

Also:
TrendMicro bis einschließlich 2010 in jedem Fall empfehlenswert.
Die Version "Titanium 2011" ist jedoch Völlig ungeeignet für den Feldeinsatz.

Eine Antivirenlösung mit "Cloud", da hat man doch den Bock zum
Gärtner gemacht. es gibt auch schon die ersten Viren, die sich auf
Clouds spezialisiert haben...


Wer also vor der Entscheidung steht und TrendMicro 2010 oder älter nicht
nutzen will / kann, für den habe ich noch eine getestete Empfehlung:

*ESET NOD32

oder (für 10 EU mehr im Jahr)

ESET Smart Security mit integrierter Personal Firewall.*

Etwas nachteilig sind die verschachtelten Einstellmenüs bei ESET,
die allerdings eine sehr feine Konfiguration von Scanner (und Firewall)
ermöglichen.
Die Firewall ist einfach zu konfigurieren und springt sorgfälltig ein,
wenn irgendwas ungewünscht nach Hause telefonieren will...

ESET Läuft auch ohne I-Net Anschluss und bisher sind mit keine Probleme
mit SIMTIC und Konsorten bekannt.

ESET NOD32 / Smart Security gibt es übrigens als Testversion für 30 Tage
kostenlos mit vollem Funktionsumfang.


Viel Spaß und Virenfreiheit wünscht

Jürgen Müller
IBN-Service


----------



## Bosse (6 Juli 2011)

Ich habe die letzten Jahre auch immer Avira benutzt und bisher nie Probleme gehabt. Aber wenn ich das hier so lese, sollte ich vielleicht wirklich mal das Antivirusprogramm wechseln.... 
Haben denn alle von euch mit AVG free, Avast! free oder MS Security Essentials so gute Erfahrungen gemacht wie o.s.t.? Oder habt ihr sonst noch Empfehlungen an Freeware?

Gruß,

Bosse


----------



## Matze001 (6 Juli 2011)

Ich habe früher sehr lange Avast eingesetzt und war sehr zufrieden.

Die "Update-meldung" war zwar sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ok.

Seit einiger Zeit nutze ich gar keinen Virenscanner mehr (MacOS) und unter Windows nutze ich Trend Micro 2010.

Den Schritt Virenscanner in die Cloud zu packen, finde ich auch bedenklich! Ich hoffe das wird nicht die Regel. Doch der Trend ist halt das jedes Gerät, zu jeder Zeit, mit dem Internet verbunden ist. 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Bosse (6 Juli 2011)

Hi Marcel,

danke für das Feedback. Dann werde ich mir doch mal Avast angucken und wahrscheinlich runterladen. Mit einer seltsamen Update-Meldung werde ich wohl leben können. Das wäre auf jeden Fall besser, als wenn Avira bei mir auch seltsame Toolsbars installiert... Und einen Mac habe ich leider nicht.

Gruß,

Bosse


----------



## o.s.t. (6 Juli 2011)

Bosse schrieb:


> ...Dann werde ich mir doch mal Avast angucken...


...Du wirst es nicht bereuen!

gruss, o.s.t.


----------

